# Crypto Games



## Akashic Retard (Oct 20, 2021)

I haven't really looked into crypto games much, I just assume they aren't going to be enjoyable to play and if I have to labor and grind to earn a few measly shitcoins then it makes more sense to just work a second job for side income. Surely there are some that are worth getting into though? Anybody know of any?


----------



## AutismAwareness (Oct 20, 2021)

I only know of axie infinity. Its similar to pokemon. You have to buy 3 characters from the marketplace to play and you can breed them a limited amount of times, then use them as characters or sell them. While playing you earn the axie token.

https://axieinfinity.com/


----------



## NigKid (Oct 20, 2021)

As games theyre all shit, for gambling theyre pretty good though mostly a rip off
Cryptokittens
zed run


----------



## Rupin (Oct 22, 2021)

They all look like something you would play on a sega genesis console.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Oct 22, 2021)

The sake of bundling crypto into video games is probably one of the fucking stupidest things ever.

"But NFTs means that items in the game can be claimed as mine, and no one can take them off me!". What if an admin just decides to ban you anyway, how are you gonna get your precious items back then?

It's just another element of the crypto NFT mania that's been going on all year.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 23, 2021)

Leotardo DaVinci said:


> The sake of bundling crypto into video games is probably one of the fucking stupidest things ever.
> 
> "But NFTs means that items in the game can be claimed as mine, and no one can take them off me!". What if an admin just decides to ban you anyway, how are you gonna get your precious items back then?
> 
> It's just another element of the crypto NFT mania that's been going on all year.



I think a video games internal currency being a crypto asset is a good idea at least. Imagine how much money could of been made if something as autistic as Eve Online had that kind of integration in it's hay day. Things like WoW gold or whatever animal crossing currency that has thots literally prostituting themselves already have kinda functioned like digital currency with a third market making all the profits.

Not saying any of the current games operate like that. Everything I've seen is some kind of mid-2000's browser based game was a thin justification for a money making scheme. I'll take a hard pass on a $360 investment to play Neopets.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Oct 23, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> I think a video games internal currency being a crypto asset is a good idea at least. Imagine how much money could of been made if something as autistic as Eve Online had that kind of integration in it's hay day. Things like WoW gold or whatever animal crossing currency that has thots literally prostituting themselves already have kinda functioned like digital currency with a third market making all the profits.
> 
> Not saying any of the current games operate like that. Everything I've seen is some kind of mid-2000's browser based game was a thin justification for a money making scheme. I'll take a hard pass on a $360 investment to play Neopets.


That's exactly what I'm saying. Making a game around crypto is an awful idea, but integrating it with a game is a much sounder premise. 

I completely agree that if games like TF2, CS:GO, WoW, Eve Online, or any persistent marketplace would benefit if it had NFTs bundled directly. Would also prevent item hacks too if there's no way to transfer those items if they aren't transferred from metamask wallets.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 23, 2021)

Nobody plays games to earn fake internet money.

People do pay  real money to play games.

Absolutely stupid business model meant to attract the crypto-evangelicals.


----------



## RainwaterDrop (Oct 23, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Nobody plays games to earn fake internet money.



You would be surprised actually, there are news about games that are actually consensually running crypto miners in the user's end, paying them a cut in exchange for the usage. I'm not very invested in this but this is the kind of thing that presents a perfect opportunity for scammers and other scumshit to bait retards, every ad I ever saw of those games was like this: Some chinese actors "playing" the game and earning thousands from it, with some guys talking to the press about how you can make boatloads of money from playing some horseshit bejeweled clone, or some other retarded ads with some chinese woman warning about the "fake games" of the sort that don't pay horseshit in the end, or some guy smashing a car because "your game didn't pay us shit!" because he downloaded it from a fake link or some horseshit like that!

They are obviously aiming for retards and poors with these baits, but for those fucking games to make the news means they are at least somewhat noteworthy!


----------



## Rupin (Oct 24, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Nobody plays games to earn fake internet money.
> 
> People do pay  real money to play games.
> 
> Absolutely stupid business model meant to attract the crypto-evangelicals.



they absolutely would play the game to earn more crypto. There is a huge rabid following for these types of games.

I don’t think the business model is stupid at all. It’s just the retards who this model is aimed at who are. And that‘s how the money is made,


----------

